# Wizard/ Witchy/ bottle/ potions/ poison etc shot glasses?



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen (or have?) some of kind of witchy (or wizard-y) shot glasses? That look like weird bottles or something in that theme? I know there are test tube ones out there but that is too sciencey I think, but *could* work. I'm googling around and haven't found anything really good.

There's regular shot glasses that skull and cross bones that could mean poison, but I feel that's overdone and piratey. Any advice?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

The Spirit store has these....

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/jcs-shocktail-shot-glass-set/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/nt-ceramic-shot-glass-set-of-4/


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Little cauldrons would be cute. You can buy them en masse at several party stores and undoubtedly online. Maybe try to find some without lips around the inside, though, or it could get a little awkward


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Check e-bay for antique medicine bottles. Something like this perhaps? Better than an actual shot glass IMHO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-12-ANTIQUE-AMBER-GLASS-MEDICINE-BOTTLES-/220667152188?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3360c9873c

Good luck!


----------

